
Why Americans Stopped Volunteering - cienega
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/09/volunteer-opportunities-charitable-giving-national-service/597856/
======
Porthos9K
I work for a living and pay taxes. I see no reason why I should work a second
unpaid job that does nothing but slap bandaids on socioeconomic issues that
exist because we as a society have decided that the continued existence of
poverty, homelessness, hunger, and premature death for lack of preventative
medicine are a fair price to pay so that a few people can be billionaires.

